# iPod Classic impossible à synchroniser avec iTunes 9.2



## Guy Liguili (19 Juin 2010)

Jusqu'à Mercredi 16 Juin 2010, tout allait bien, mon iPod Classic 160 Go fonctionnait parfaitement. Or ce jour funeste, Apple décida de mettre à jour iTunes et depuis, non seulement mon iPod est impossible à synchroniser mais quand j'essaye de le faire il bloque carrément iTunes et je suis obligé de forcer iTunes à quitter ?
Que faire ? Quelqu'un a t'il une solution ? Ou bien suis-je obligé d'attendre une éventuelle mise à jour de la part d'Apple ?


----------



## Pooki (20 Juin 2010)

Salut Guyliguili,
J'ai eu le même soucis. Celà me gonfler pas mal (voir ICI) Puis un jour je me suis dis, je vais laisser iTunes bugger car si ça tombe la synchro va tout de même se faire et là surprise, au bout d'un petit moment la synchro se réalise, puis à chaques branchements de mon iPod, je n'ai plus de bugs


----------

